# Reset pgsql root password



## MahmoudMahmoudMahmoud (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello, 

Please how can I change my root password from telnet with pgsql


----------



## MahmoudMahmoudMahmoud (Mar 10, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> Still... Even though ~/.my.cnf works there's nothing wrong with doing this in a different way (another file which you're using through the cat command or a shell redirect as shown above). As long as you make sure to keep them secured of course.
> 
> Here's the thing: ~/.my.cnf would be the first thing an attacker might look for whereas that other weird named file which you're using is likely to be easily overlooked. Of course, one could argue that whenever a 3rd party has access to these files then you'd have much different problems to cope with, but even so...  It is something I always like to keep in mind as well. When it comes to security I often prefer doing things differently, just to avoid the most obvious (theoretical) targets.
> 
> Just my 2 cents here of course.




Hello, 

Please how can I change my root password from telnet with pgsql


----------



## usdmatt (Mar 10, 2017)

> Hello,
> 
> Please how can I change my root password from telnet with pgsql



1) Do not tag new questions onto the end of existing threads.
2) Why have you posted a second time to quote something seemingly unrelated to your question
3) This isn't really related to FreeBSD in any way. I'm sure there's lot of resources on the net that explain how to set the root password in PostgreSQL.
4) Don't use telnet


----------



## MahmoudMahmoudMahmoud (Mar 10, 2017)

usdmatt said:


> 1) Do not tag new questions onto the end of existing threads.
> 2) Why have you posted a second time to quote something seemingly unrelated to your question
> 3) This isn't really related to FreeBSD in any way. I'm sure there's lot of resources on the net that explain how to set the root password in PostgreSQL.
> 4) Don't use telnet



I am sorry for posting something unrelated.

But I really need help I need to change the root password remotely using telnet immediately, Telnet is the only way to do it right now.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2017)

MahmoudMahmoudMahmoud Please don't hijack threads with unrelated questions. Posts split off to a new thread.

And unless you show us this is related to FreeBSD the thread will be closed.

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2017)

Apparently this has nothing to do with FreeBSD. Thread closed.


----------

